# Logo für "the php resource developer webring"



## berni (8. August 2001)

hallo,
ich suche einen Designer der mir ein neues Logo für unseren Webring ( the php resource developer webring) designen kann. Unsere Seite kommt auf reale 3000 Besucher pro tag. Der Ring selber auf noch mal zusätzliche 5000 Besucher. Views dürften es in der Summe ca. 30000 sein.

Wer hat Lust?

Als Bezahlung würden wir euch (euere Seite) in unserem Impressum aufnehmen. Ferner können wir Bannereinblendungen vereinbaren.

Ich denke als Einstieg in das GFX-Business ist da eine gute Chance!

unser Aaltes logo 






meldet euch unter logo@it-development.de

Gruß
Bernhard
the php resource


----------



## stiffy (8. August 2001)

ja sag halt ma wie gross das sein soll, was du dir in etwa vorstellst usw usw :%


----------



## berni (8. August 2001)

du hast vollkommen freie Hand! 
PHP sollte und muß natürlich im Vordergrund stehen!
Und mit dem Format 120x60 steht dir ein Menge an Spielraum zur Verfügung!
Farben und Inhalte also Design kannst du bestimmen!

Ich werde alle Vorschläge auf meiner Seite austellen!

Bernhard

http://www.php-resource.de
http://www.werzahlt.de


----------



## stiffy (8. August 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von berni _
> *du hast vollkommen freie Hand!
> *




wer hat gesagt das ichs mach *gg*

naja ma schaun ob mir was einfällt


----------



## berni (8. August 2001)

:# keiner!

 Berni


----------



## stiffy (9. August 2001)

aaalso

ich hab ma langsam angefangen un was gemacht, sieht noch ziemlich ******** aus, irgendwann hatt ich keine lust mehr, des wir auf jeden fall noch verbessert... kucks dir halt ma an un sag ob dir der style an sich so gefällt :%


----------



## Psyclic (9. August 2001)

hm kay werd mich mal dransetzen


----------



## berni (10. August 2001)

Infos unter http://www.php-resource.de/logo.php

Gruß
Berni


----------



## MrBarcode (10. August 2001)

lass mal ein bisschen Zeit, wie wärs mit nem contest und jeder darf 3 logos machen oder so


----------



## berni (10. August 2001)

du kannst so viel machen wie du möchest!
schau mal auf http://www.php-resource.de/logo.php


----------



## flaschebier (10. August 2001)

*ERSTER VERSUCH!*

und?


----------



## berni (10. August 2001)

not bad! 
Schau dir mal die Anforderungen an : http://www.php-resource.de/logo.php

Danke
berni


----------



## berni (12. August 2001)

schaut euch mal die eingegangenen Vorschläge an!

http://www.php-resource.de/logo.php

Vorschläge bitte an logo@it-development.de schicken

gruß
Berni

http://www.php-resource.de 
http://www.werzahlt.de


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (13. August 2001)

Hab auch ein Logo gemacht 
Meiner Meinung nach sind die 120 mal 60 Pixel doch ein bisschen zu wenig Platz.


----------



## berni (13. August 2001)

Vorschläge bitte an logo@it-development.de schicken!
Mit Link zu euere Page!

gruß 
Berni 

http://www.php-resource.de 
http://www.werzahlt.de


----------



## HeRaTiK (13. August 2001)

bis wann braucht ihr denn den button? 

setz mich heut abend mal dran...wenns nich zu spät is...


----------



## berni (13. August 2001)

bis DAS-LOGO da ist!


----------



## berni (14. August 2001)

Danke für euere Hilfe!!

Ihr könnt euch ja mal die bereits vorhandenen Vorschlähe mal anschauen.

http://www.php-resource.de/logo.php

Gruß
Berni


http://www.php-resource.de 
http://www.werzahlt.de


----------



## GhostFaceKiller (14. August 2001)

*Logo Logo Logo*

Also

Ich habe jetzt auch mal ein Logo erstellt, weiss aber auch selber das es ziemlich kacke aus sieht, aber schautseuch mal an vielleicht gefällts ja irgendjemandem!?

gruß GFK


----------



## MrBarcode (14. August 2001)

nicht lang reden, einfach einschicken, vielleicht gewinnst du ja


----------



## berni (15. August 2001)

@MrBarcode, genau,


Ich kann nur Logos aufnehmen die mir per Email zugesendet wurden!

Sorry 

Es sind bereits 11 Logos online!
Danke für euere Mitarbeit!

Hier nochmal die URL http://www.php-resource.de/logo.php



gruß
berni


----------



## mR.fLopPy (15. August 2001)

@ berni

macht das was aus wenn das originale "php logo" in grau ist..?


----------



## berni (15. August 2001)

nö! mach was immer du möchtest!
es sohl halt nur das gewisse etwas haben.

berni

http://www.php-resource.de/logo.php


----------



## mR.fLopPy (16. August 2001)

@ berni

hast sie hoffentlich schon bekommen..


----------



## berni (16. August 2001)

klar! und Danke!

ich bau sie (hoffe ich) heute noch ein!

Gruß
berni

mehr....


----------



## Flame (17. August 2001)

*und*

damit die anderen nicht denken, ich vergammel in meinem board und lass mich hier nich mehr blicken:


----------



## Kugu (17. August 2001)

Mensch Flame, dein Banner sieht so super aus.
Ich wollte direkt draufklicken :-[ 
Denk mal der Contest ist damit zu deinen Gunsten entschieden.... Glückunsch


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (17. August 2001)

Ich habe noch ein zweites Logo gemacht , hoffentlich gefällts euch 
Achso Berni: Ich hab bei meinem ersten Logo den Bindestrich bei dem Link vergessen. Das muss heissten http://www.cs-4u.de.vu 
cu 
AnonymerSurfer


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (17. August 2001)

Und noch eins


----------



## berni (18. August 2001)

wow , 

bereit 22 Vorschläge!

Danke

http://www.php-resource.de/logo.php


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (18. August 2001)

Ich weiß ja nicht was mit meinem ersten Bild passiert ist aber guckt euch mal mein Logo an und dann das auf http://www.php-resource.de/logo.php . 
Die Schrift ist kaum noch lesbar.
AnonymerSurfer


----------



## berni (18. August 2001)

schicke einfach noch mal! bitte als GIF!

Gruß
berni


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (18. August 2001)

Ok,
soll ich alle nochmal schicken?
(Die beiden wo Dj als Autor steht sind auch von mir)
Hab übrigens noch eins gemacht


----------

